# Case for DInc2



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

I just got one for my wife and got her a case from Verizon but its a lemon. The problem is she wants a purple one :_con:. Is there a quality case for this phone that comes in purple? Seems like all the good ones just come in black.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

I would look on Amazon. TPU cases may have a purple one.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

I own one and love it

http://www.amazon.com/Seidio-CSK3HT...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1318210408&sr=1-3

I have the black one.


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

i got mine from epikcas.es and i love it


----------

